# [Gnome] Vous utilisez quel Window manager ?

## ThE_TemPLaR

J'ai pas vraiment envie de faire un sondage mais je serais curieux de savoir lequel vous utilisez  :Smile: .

Si vous avez un screenshot montrant votre bureau Gnome avec ce Window manager ça serait sympa.

TIP : Si vous voulez faire un screenshot en PNG, ouvrez plusieurs fenêtres par dessus votre wallpaper mais surtout évitez de prendre votre wallpaper en entier, sauf si il contient peu de couleurs, car vous risquez de vous retrouvez avec un PNG de 1Mo au lieu d'un PNG de 150 Ko.

----------

## mickey08

http://musicolinuxien.lost-oasis.net/shotgentoo.png

[edit moderateur: jamais des images aussi grosses directement svp.]

voilà  :Smile: 

merci d'avoir changé pour l'image  :Smile: 

----------

## knarf

http://www.jaco-online.net/~knarf/knarf.png

----------

## mickey08

il est drolement beau ton gnome  :Smile: 

chuis quasi jaloux ....

ps : désolé si la taille de l'image est peu lourde je peux la mettre sur un site si l'auteur du poste le désire

----------

## knarf

Et dire que j'ai volé l'idée de chez quelqu'un, mais le MacStyle c'est super sympa  :Smile: .

----------

## takezo

voila

----------

## knarf

/me aime ton fond d'écran, j'ai bookmarker le site  :Surprised: )

----------

## spOOwn

tres jolies la fille sur le wallpaper  :Smile: 

j'adore ...

----------

## arlequin

Hop : les screenshot.

Avec un choli Gnome 2.4...

----------

## yoyo

Revenons au sujet d'origine ...

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> J'ai pas vraiment envie de faire un sondage mais je serais curieux de savoir lequel vous utilisez .

 

Mais si , mais si, il y a un sondage (toujours ouvert d'ailleurs) sur les Window manager à cette adresse.

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> Si vous avez un screenshot montrant votre bureau Gnome avec ce Window manager ça serait sympa.
> 
> 

 

Je trouve que ce sondage est un peu orienté   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Et pour être pointilleux, Gnome n'est pas un Window manager mais un desktop manager, nuance   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  .

Tu peux donc faire un sondage entre les différents DM existants sous Linux : KDE et Gnome (personnellement je préfère Fluxbox,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## dyurne

xfce n'est pas un desktop mananger ??

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Revenons au sujet d'origine ...
> 
>  *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   J'ai pas vraiment envie de faire un sondage mais je serais curieux de savoir lequel vous utilisez . 
> 
> Mais si , mais si, il y a un sondage (toujours ouvert d'ailleurs) sur les Window manager à cette adresse.
> ...

 

Mais c'est pas ce que je cherche...

 *Quote:*   

>  *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   Si vous avez un screenshot montrant votre bureau Gnome avec ce Window manager ça serait sympa.
> 
>  
> 
> Je trouve que ce sondage est un peu orienté  

 

J'ai demandé les Window Manager que les gens utilisent en combinaison avec Gnome.

 *Quote:*   

> Et pour être pointilleux, Gnome n'est pas un Window manager mais un desktop manager, nuance    .

  qui Utilise un Window Manager...

 *Quote:*   

> Tu peux donc faire un sondage entre les différents DM existants sous Linux : KDE et Gnome (personnellement je préfère Fluxbox,    ).

 

Mais je veux pas des screenshots de KDE, sinon j'aurais demandé :

[Xfree] Quel Environnement de bureau/Gestionnaire de fenêtres utilisez vous.

Faut suivre quand même..   :Wink: 

Je voulais voir ce que pouvait donner Gnome SANS metacity.

----------

## TGL

Et bah moi je suis sous Gnome avec Sawfish. Niveau compatibilité Gnome, il est nickel (au récent bug de libwnck près), et comparé à Metacity, c'est... heu... l'antithèse totale. C'est de l'ordre de Emacs contre Notepad en gros, ça vaut le coup d'essayer pour voir ce que ça peut apporter.

Quant au screenshot, rien de bien épatant (en fait, le passage à Gnome-2.4 m'a pourri mon sublime panel à multiples tiroirs, que j'ai eu jusqu'à maintenant la flemme de refaire, et le reste est d'un banalité dont j'ai presque honte).

http://tdegreni.free.fr/files/screenshot-20030929.png

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Quelqu'un à t'il tester Gnome avec E17

TGL : Joli, j'aime bien la barre des taches du bas  :Smile: .

Comment se nomme ton thème GTK ?

----------

## TGL

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> TGL : Joli, j'aime bien la barre des taches du bas .

 

Heu, vraiment, tu parle bien de ce reliquat de windowserie ???  :Wink: 

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> Comment se nomme ton thème GTK ?

 

C'est le machin de ximian, "Industrial". Il pète un peu les yeux au début (c'est vraiment très lumineux tout ce blanc) mais on s'y fait. Son principal avantage est d'exister aussi pour  gtk1, hors j'ai qlqs applis gtk1 (et pas des moindres en fait, juste mon browser et mon mailer  :Smile: ). Le package c'est  x11-themes/ximian-artwork.

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *Quote:*   

> Heu, vraiment, tu parle bien de ce reliquat de windowserie ???

 

Vi j'aime bien quand les longues barre des taches avec pleins d'icones  :Smile: 

Je sais, ça fait un utilisateur Windows, mais on peut quand même faire plus de truc avec les barres des tâches sous Gnome/KDE  :Smile: 

Sinon j'ai testé Industrial, c'est pas mal mais un peu trop monotone (Ils auraient pu faire les barres de progression en bleu  :Smile:  (Je sais, ça peut se changer  :Smile: )

----------

## yuk159

A ma connaissance meme si a l'origine gnome et enlightenment (window maker) fonctionnaient ensembles, ce n'est plus le cas maintenant.

Tu peux essayer de changer la clee dans gconf-editor mais gnome ne lance que sawfish ou metacity.

Perso j'utilise enlightenment avec des bouts de gnome ou alors gnome entier mais de toute facon je ne peu pas bazarder de screenshots (pas de serveur)

----------

## knarf

Que donne sawfish en plus de metacity sous gnome ?

----------

## TGL

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Que donne sawfish en plus de metacity sous gnome ?

 

Vis à vis de Gnome, c'est équivalent, ils sont tous deux conformes aux spec gnome c'est à dire que par exemple ils comprennent ce que l'applet pager leur dit, ce genre de chose.

Mais pour tout ce qui n'est pas spécifique à Gnome, là y'a pas photo: 

 - Metacity est un window manager complètement figé. Il a un comportement immuable, dont on peut juste affecter quelques raccourcis claviers sur l'ensemble bien déterminé des fonctions accessibles, plus peut être une ou deux autres options genre méthode de focus. 

 - Sawfish au contraire est complètement configurable, scriptable même, jusque dans ses moindre comportement. Bref, on peut vraiement lui ajouter des fonctionnalitésau niveau utilisateur dans le fichier de config (comme on peut dans emacs ajouter tout plein de macros pour en faire une machine à café quoi).

J'ai un peu honte mais je vais m'autociter parceque en fait c'est pas la première fois que j'essaye de convaincre des avantages de sawfish ici:

 *TGL wrote:*   

> "Scheme" c'est le langage dans lequel est codé une bonne partie de sawfish. C'est un langage à la Lisp, comme ce qui est utilisé pour Emacs (c'est aussi le langage utilisé par les plugins Gimp). Et comme dans emacs, il sert aussi de langage utilisateur pour rajouter tes petites fonctions à toi. Toutes les fonctions de base sont fournient par sawfish (genre pour récuperer des propriétés de fenêtre, des evenement, agir sur les fenetres ou les bureaux, etc.), et à toi d'en faire ce que tu veux. C'est donc vraiment comme dans emacs, quand un truc te manque, tu rajoutes qlqs lignes dans ton fichier de conf.
> 
> Ainsi, c'est trivial d'attribuer par exemple la touche 'browser web' de certains claviers à une fonction qui:
> 
> - si Galeon est lancer, va sur le bon bureau et donne lui le focus
> ...

 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Tiens bah si tu compte essayer un peu sawfish, je te suggère un petit tour sur http://sawfish.skylab.org/WikiSawfishLibrary pour choper quelques petits scripts sympa. Parmis ceux là, j'aime bien (entre-autres):
> 
> - le "Waffle", qui te permet de switcher direct vers une fenêtre donnée sans les passer toutes en revue dans l'ordre (ça marche par completion clavier dans la listes des noms de fenêtre en fait). Et ça permet aussi de lancer un programme si il n'existe pas déjà.
> 
> - le "Swim", qui permet de creer des raccourcis clavier pour traiter le texte sélectionner dans une appli qlqonque (par exemple, tu selectionnes une url dans un texte, tu fais ton raccourcis, et ça t'ouvre un nouveau tab sur cette page dans galeon...)
> ...

 Last edited by TGL on Tue Dec 09, 2003 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> J'ai un peu honte mais je vais m'autociter ...

 

N'ai surtout pas honte c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire : tes interventions sont toujours claires, presises et suffisament longues pour ne pas avoir envie de les retaper  :Wink: 

Merci professeur  :Very Happy: 

PS:malgres les atouts incontestable de sawfish je reste sur E pour l'instant (je pense que le projet et entrain de pericliter donc j'en profite un peu encore  :Wink: )

----------

## TGL

Arrête je vais rougir   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yuk159

Non non, ne rougis pas ... ne rougis pas ... pompom   :Laughing: 

----------

## dyurne

chabadabada....chabadabada....

----------

## mickey08

on va les laisser  :Smile: 

hihi

/me se retire sur la pointe des pieds

----------

## knarf

TGL je vois un peu plus clair, maintenant j'ai pas plus de besoin que ça, tout me va pour le mieux, j'en vois donc pas l'utiliter bien qu'avec apprentissage il puisse  être super génial top cool mega trop bien ( ok bof :/ )

Merci pour ce superbe auto-jeme-quote

----------

## TGL

Bon bah tant pis, j'aurai essayé  :Wink: 

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Bon je me suis mis sur Gnome 2.4, c'est super quand même  :Smile: .

Par contre y'a t'il un créateur de thème dans salle ?

J'aimerais bien remasteriser le thème Crux en changeant ce vert pâle (un peu moche   :Sad:  ) par un bleu ... genre le haut des fenêtres Metacity dans le thême Industrial.

----------

## yuk159

Si c'est juste un changement de couleur ca doit pas etre bien sorcier.

Mais si tu veux envoie moi un tarball du theme sur mon e-mail et je te le modifirai  :Wink: 

Sinon si tu ne connais pas : http://art.gnome.org http://themes.freshmeat.net et http://www.themedepot.org

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Bah le theme Crux est un thème par défaut avec Gnome.

Je veux bien tenter de faire un tarball mais je sais pas si ce thème n'utilise que le repertoire : /usr/share/themes/Crux

----------

## yuk159

Excuse j'avais pas vu ta reponse   :Embarassed: 

Tu veux changer le theme global (icones de gnome, nautilus etc...) ou juste sawfish ?

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Surtout le thème GTK+

Je veux juste la barre de défilement soit remplacé par un ton de bleu au lieu de ce vert un peu mal choisi je trouve   :Confused:  ( Ça fait un peu Tortues Ninja  :Very Happy: )

----------

## yuk159

Ok bon bin ca j'ai chez moi (j'avais pas tout compris comme d'hab')

Je regarde ca demain matin   :Razz: 

Par contre donne moi une couleur plus precise que bleu  :Wink: 

en Hesa ou les pourcentages en RVB que tu veux .

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

#2A36D3

 Dans ces eaux là quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Heuuuuu desole TemPLaR mais je suis entrain de quitter mon job (ca c'est decide plus vite que je ne prevoyer)

Et je ne suis pas sur de me reconnecterai bientot donc je ne pourrais pas t'aider.(je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir me connecter avant un moment)

Encore desole   :Confused: 

a+

----------

## TGL

Bouh, mais c'est qui va nous manquer notre yuk  :Sad: 

Bon courage pour l'éventuelle recherche de taf et ce genre de trucs, et à bientôt surtout  :Wink: 

----------

## dyurne

Mesdames, Messieurs,

Nous pleurons aujourd'hui la disparition d'un grand Ambassadeur. Ambassadeur d'une distribution naissante, mais déjà grandissante.

yuk159 était le symbole même des liens entre l33t et newbie, entre l'Ancien et le Nouveau Monde, il a contribué à intégré de nombreuses personnes dans cette communauté pour laquelle il a tant fait. 

C'est peu dire qu'il a, de façon exceptionnelle, représenté le monde GNU\linux en France : il a apporté à notre OS l'éclat et le rayonnement de sa personnalité.

Aujourd'hui, la France perd un ami. Tous ceux qui sont rassemblés ici, l'ont aimé et ont tant apprécié de travailler avec lui, ils éprouvent une grande peine. 

poinnnnn... poin poin... ( sur l'air de l'éloge funèbre )

( discours inspiré d'un de jacques chirac) 

OK je craque.   :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

Bon, ça se dit pas dans des circonstances si tragiques, mais «lol» quand même  :Laughing: 

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> ( discours inspiré d'un de jacques chirac)

 

...qui devait s'être inspiré de tant d'autres avant lui. Y'a des discours comme ça dont on sent bien qu'il doivent être sous GPL.

----------

## dyurne

au fait comment qu'on fait pour spécifier quel WM on veut utiliser avec Gnome ?

----------

## yuk159

@TGL: Merci j'ai deja quelque chose en vue  :Wink: 

@dyurne : mort de rire  :Mr. Green: 

Et pour ta question ca ce passe dans gconf-editor : desktop>gnome>applications>window_manager  :Wink: 

a +

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

yuk159 : Pas grave, j'ai pas eu le temps ces jours ci non plus  :Very Happy: 

Dommage pour ton job  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (personnellement je préfère Fluxbox,    ).

 

Clair c'est trop de la balle fluxbox   :Wink: 

Faudrait aussi voir les versions de dev, elles ont l'air de torcher grave!   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## michel v

J'utilise OpenBox 3 avec Gnome, le couple fonctionne très bien.  :Smile: 

Pour démarrer OpenBox une fois emergé il suffit d'un simple "openbox3 --replace" et voilà, il arrête votre WM actuel et prend le relai.

Pour éditer les raccourcis clavier et autres bidules, les configs sont en XML et assez explicites (n'empêche un peu de doc serait sympa).

Pour que Gnome se souvienne qu'il faut lancer OpenBox, il n'y a qu'à le faire se souvenir de la session en cours quand vous sortez de Gnome.

Pour avoir plein de thèmes dispos, emerge openbox-themes; pour les choisir facilement, emerge obconf.

En ce moment ma connection ne me permet pas d'uploader de gros screenshots qui tachent, donc vous ferez avec un screen qui date d'un mois avec le thème par défaut d'OpenBox: http://mvaldrighi.free.fr/tmp/openboxgnome.png

PS: yuk, Gnome peut lancer autre chose que Sawfish et Metacity, et je n'ai pas eu à éditer quoi que ce soit dans gconf pour fixer OpenBox.  :Smile:  En fait, chez moi desktop>gnome>applications>window_manager donne toujours Metacity comme le "default", et une chaine vide pour le "current".

PPS: On me fait signe dans l'oreillette qu'on peut aussi utiliser Kahakai avec Gnome. J'avais tenté il y a un moment mais il y avait conflit avec le sélecteur de bureau de Gnome. Y'aurait donc un truc pour y pallier, à demander sur #kahakai sur freenode si vous avez envie.

----------

## yuk159

 *michel v wrote:*   

> PS: yuk, Gnome peut lancer autre chose que Sawfish et Metacity, et je n'ai pas eu à éditer quoi que ce soit dans gconf pour fixer OpenBox. En fait, chez moi desktop>gnome>applications>window_manager donne toujours Metacity comme le "default", et une chaine vide pour le "current".
> 
> 

 

Je serais tres heureux que tu m'explique comment faire alors, car je ne connais pas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

Je me demande si y'a pas une variable d'environnement qui sert à ça. J'ai un "WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/sawfish" chez moi, je sais plus trop pourquoi je l'avais défini, mais c'était probablement pour gnome.

----------

## michel v

yuk, en fait je n'en sais rien.

Je lance mon WM (OpenBox, mais ça a aussi marché avec Sawfish quand je l'avais essayé), et quand je quitte Gnome je sauvegarde la session. Quand j'ouvre une nouvelle session, mon WM est là.  :Smile: 

Pour les novices: pour changer de WM au vol, c'est très simple:

```
pkill WM_ACTUEL && NOUVEAU_WM
```

où WM_ACTUEL est le nom de votre ...WM actuel, et NOUVEAU_WM celui que vous voulez lancer.

Certains WM proposent un argument --replace qui fait ça automatiquement et sûrement plus proprement.

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *michel v wrote:*   

> J'utilise OpenBox 3 avec Gnome, le couple fonctionne très bien. 
> 
> Pour démarrer OpenBox une fois emergé il suffit d'un simple "openbox3 --replace" et voilà, il arrête votre WM actuel et prend le relai.
> 
> Pour éditer les raccourcis clavier et autres bidules, les configs sont en XML et assez explicites (n'empêche un peu de doc serait sympa).
> ...

 

Et ben au début j'y ai pas cru (car j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec Sawfish) puis j'ai testé et finalement ça marche SUPER !

Seul bémol, l'intégration se fait pas quand je fais click droit sur une fenêtre  dans le tableau de bord.

M'enfin on va pas chipoter pour l'instant  :Smile: 

L'intégration est nickel  :Smile: .

Merci pour le conseil  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Ca y est THE_TEMPLAR je vais surement regarder cette histoire de theme ce week-end.(si c'est pas trop tard  :Wink: )

La semaine prochaine je verrai pour diffuser aussi sur freshmeat.net des themes que j'ai fait pour fluxbox, enlightenment etc...

[OFF]

J'AI UN TAF !!!!!!  :Mr. Green: 

[/OFF]

----------

## TGL

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> J'AI UN TAF !!!!!! 
> 
> [/OFF]

 

\o/ Champagne !

----------

